# My BFN



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Only just found this thread.

We had a BFN on the 1st of June, It was our 1st IVF. We, well I tested early on the 30th of May and also the 31st and both were a BFN so I knew what was coming. My problem is, in February I fell pregnant 2 days b4 we were due to start d/ring (I did a hpt as "a just in case"), sadly had an early mc 4 days later. Now I can't stop testing because I keep thinking because I had af b4 whats to stop me from having af again. I've used another 3 hpt's since my official test date. Am I going   ?

We have a follow appointment on the 11th June. I'm hoping that they say we can go for a FET in July. Does any1 know if that would b possible. I'd like to do a natural FET and because my cycle is normally 28 days, if af arrived on the 1st June that would mean she would b due again on the 28th June. Any advice would b greatly received.

Sorry to waffle on.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Jo so sorry about your BFN hun, 

sorry i'm not sure when you could have a FET as clinics seem to vary on opinions on this subject. my clinic used to insist you have 3 cycles between each treatment

pam xx


----------



## Caboodle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Jo,

I had a BFN in the middle of May following our 1st ICSI. Like you, I want to go straight for FET asap.

I had my follow up appointment about a week ago and my consultant said we can try for natural FET as soon as we like. My first AF post ICSI is due any day now. All he has requested is that we call the clinic on Day 1 of next natural cycle to start things off.

hope this helps .... good luck !!

.X.


----------

